# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Owner Building in Fire affected zone

## woodchip

Hi,
Im looking into purchasing a block of land in whats classified with council as "Fire Affected" zone,
What extra costs and regulation hops do you have to jump through to build on Fire affected land(there is some tundra at rear of land) in NSW.
Special underfloor vents?
metal flyscreens etc....?
need to get a bushfire report? 
Anyone had any experience building in such zones?, would you do it again? did the costs add up to more than you thought?
thanks
Woodchip

----------


## andy the pm

Here is a good start to look at...  Building in a Bush Fire Prone Area - NSW Rural Fire Service

----------


## woodchip

Thank you Andy, a great start. 
Has anyone done their own DIY, "Bushfire Risk Assessment Report", apparently these dont have to be completed by professionals, all the required info is on the RFS site (NSW), im interested to find out how people went in trying to assess their own land, & lodging the report with the application to council, its a rather complicated process? 
Thanks
Woodchip 
(surprised this aspect(bushfire requirements) arent mentioned more on the renovate website, its a critical part of the complying process for councils etc, couldnt find much info here)

----------


## woodchip

There is a template on the last few pages of the top document, Andy provided the link to :Smilie: , the document is titled "Single dwelling application kit", (with the green cover), not as complicated now as it first appeared.
Still interested from anyone that has completed one of these Bushfire Risk Assessments, and how they went in there building application. 
cheers
Woodchip

----------


## olmeri

Hi, a bit late reading your post.  I did the Assessment by myself a couple of years ago, on mid north coast of NSW.  Absolutely no problems.  Had to measure distance to various bush, state type of bush it was etc.   Also slope etc., prevailing winds, building type.  I ended up in the lowest rating area.  Had to put metal mesh on windows, seal the underfloor area, seal around whirligig vents etc.  The back side of the house faced open paddock, even though it was inside the 'threat zone' council happily agreed to exempt me from fire control measures on that side.  I know things have changed a lot since the new building regs came in for bushfire protection, but the assessment should still be ok for an individual to do.  Lots of guidance in the kit.  As a point of interest, you have to now seal roof openings, under ridge etc. and behind gutters, that you didn't have to do originally in the area of minimal threat.  A good product to look at is Cambell Shed Products, www.shedproducts.com who have great precut metal flashings for roof and eaves.  I used this in part of my place, also their pvc vermin seal in the shed.  Easy to use.

----------


## TMan

With your DA submission to council, given the fact that the property is in a fire zone, a set of drawings will have to be sent to the Fire authority for their approval, similar to when you are building over or near a sewer main and drawings forwarded to the Water Board. Typically things like mesh to windows, sealing around openings and other items of protection. One of the major concerns is the opportunity for embers to enter and lodge and start to smolder, etc. Some houses that are in high risk areas will also have a sprinkler system on the roof to provide a water screen or mist and water running down the surface of the roof, added cost yes protection certainly.

----------


## barney118

I had to submit one in my latest DA they are self explanatory. You will need to keep a certain amount of water ie pool tank for fighting such a fire.

----------

